# Mosella Ruten



## macke (16. Juli 2004)

Was ist von Mosella Ruten zu halten? Speziell geht es mir hierbei um die Impact Platinum Feeder, weil ich momentan auf der Suche nach einer Medium Feeder bin.


----------



## anglermeister17 (16. Juli 2004)

*AW: Mosella Ruten*

Hm, bei den Feederruten kenn ich mich bei Mosella jetzt nicht so aus, aber wenn man schließen kann, dass die Feederruten ähnliche Qualität wie die Stipp-und matchruten von dieser Firma haben, dann kannst du mit dem Kauf einer rute keine großen Fehler machen. Ich werde mir demnächst eine matche von mosella zulegen, hab sie beim Fachhändler schon genau unter die Lupe genommen und war vom ersten Eindruck der Rute schon sehr überzeugt, dass sie nen guten job machen wird. War jetzt nicht der Hammertip, aber... 
KOF!!!


----------



## Angler505 (16. Juli 2004)

*AW: Mosella Ruten*

*Hallo,*
bei der Impact Serie handelt sich um eine Recht preiswerte Serie die im Preis Leistungsverhältnis recht gut ist.
Doch gibt es in der Preisklasse recht viel gute Modelle zur Zeit am Markt.
Die Optik ( das Auge ) ist hier schnell der bestimmende Faktor, sieh dir ruhig einmal ein paar Ruten an, vielleicht kommen diese nicht gleich in Silber oder Gold daher, doch  können die oft das gleiche und sind noch günstiger zu bekommen.
Da zur Zeit wieder die Auslaufmodelle ihre Zeit bekommen ( bei dem einen Händler etwas früher bei dem anderen etwas später ), besteht hier durchaus die Möglichkeit auf eine Rute, die eine oder mehr Klassen besser ist zum ähnlichen Preis.
Die Oktik ist aber halt auch Schmacksache.
Im grossen und ganzen ist die Rute wie schon Anfangs gesagt Ihr Geld wert.

mfg
Friedel


----------



## Stipper Jochen (27. Juli 2004)

*AW: Mosella Ruten*

Hallo Leute !
Ich fische seit langer Zeit mit Mossella Ruten und hatte noch nie Problemedamit. Habe mir jetzt erst die Red Bayron Serie zugelegt , also die Kopfruten. Wie gesagt habe auch schon mit Italiennischen Prudukten gefischt war ,dasmuß ich leider sagen nicht davon überzeugt. Ich meine diese Ruten der Italienischen Herrsteller sind einfach nicht für unsere Verhältnisse gedacht. Auerdem giebt es bei der Firma Mossella keine Engpässe wenn man etwas entzwei geht. Wobei bei den anderen Geräte Herstellern also die italienischen doch erhebliche Lieferschwierigkeiten giebt. Macht mit Mossella nicht verkehrt auch vonde Qualität nicht sind schon sehr gute Ruten. Euer Stipper Jochen


----------



## Angler505 (27. Juli 2004)

*AW: Mosella Ruten*

*Hallo Jochen,*
es gibt keine bedeutende Firma in Deutschland die Kopfruten herstellt.
Auch die Mosella-Ruten machen da keine Ausnahme.
Mosella ist eine Vertriebsfirma und Grosshändler jedoch kein Rutenhersteller.
Die Kopfruten jenseits der 500EUR Marke kommen mesit von Reglass, Italica und Triana.
Die preiswerteren Modelle stammen fast auschließlich aus China.

mfg
Friedel


----------



## Stipper Jochen (28. Juli 2004)

*AW: Mosella Ruten*

Hallo Friedel !
Ja da hast du recht, aber dieStabilität ist doch bei den neuen Modellen von Mosella doch erheblich verbessert. Habe da schon einige Erfahrungen sammeln müssen. mir ist es irgendwie relatiev egal wenn die Rute etwas schwerer ausfällt. Aber dafür habe ich nicht so schnell einen Rutenbruch der sehr teuer werden kann. Gruß Jochen


----------



## Angler505 (28. Juli 2004)

*AW: Mosella Ruten*

*Hallo Jochen,*
da sind wir einer Meinung, die High End Produkte, leichter schneller länger, sind auch nicht ganz mein Fall.
Ich selbst fische Ruten von FLY ( 2005-900gr. Gummi Max. 24 Carpbuster und Rute fürs schnelle Wasser und 3006-850gr. Gummi Max 14 Canalrute bis Allround beide von ITALICA).
Oft verstehen die Leute es aber falsch und sind dann der Meinung Vertriebsfirma gleich Hersteller, soviel wie mir bekannt ist kommen zum Beispiel die besseren MILO-Ruten von Reglass und die Mosellaruten ( Eigenvertrieb - Red Baron ) von Italica, war zumindest im letzten Jahr so.

mfg
Friedel


----------



## Basi8811 (17. August 2004)

*AW: Mosella Ruten*

Die Impact Feeder ist spitze.
Hole sie dir ruhig.


----------



## macke (19. August 2004)

*AW: Mosella Ruten*

Yo, hab sie jetzt auch schon ca. 3 Wochen. Fazit: Bin absolut zufrieden! Fuer den Preis allemal.


----------

